# question for the pheasant hunters



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

Some of you guys that regularly hunt pheasants. What is your preferred shot size, ounces of shot, and fps. in a 12 ga. 2 3/4.

I am thinking of using 1 1/4 oz. of #6 lead shot at 1330fps.
Or 1 1/16 oz of #3 steel.at 1775fps.

What do you use? What works best for you?

any incite is appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

For steel shot questions:
http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/fwt/back_iss ... icle5.html


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

Lead wise I think you are fine IMO. There are many who advocate number 5 shot or even number 4 with higher velocities. I have found your load perfectly fine for pheasants. I shoot 6 shot all season. I used to shoot 5 shot in the late season but I really see no difference when I stopped using 5s and stuck with 6s. A friend of mine shoots 7 1/2 shot out of a 20ga all season up here. He is very deadly on pheasants with that load. Center the bird and shoot at adaquate distances and 6s will drop birds all season. I don't use steel as I never hunt areas it is needed in. Are you hunting over in the panhandle or are you going north?

One other thing I would do is pattern a few loads out of your gun to see what patterns best. Mine happens to like 1 3/8oz 6 shot at 1250ft. Not every gun patterns the same. Yours may like slightly heavier shot, faster or slower velocity etc. Basically what ever gives you a nice even pattern will work best for you. There is no magic load that works well in all guns.


----------



## _Addicted-_-to-_-Hunting_ (Oct 11, 2009)

6 shot should be fine all i use is 6 shot in 20 gauge 3 inch


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

I use nothing but 3 in steel #2 shot. Opens lots of shot distance options and if I see a slough with some ducks, it's still...Game on!


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

I'm still shooting 7 1/2's and will all season.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

> wburns:
> Mine happens to like 1 3/8oz 6 shot at 1250ft.


I had another guy on another site tell me he liked 1 3/8 oz of #4's @1250fps. I haven't been hunting for these birds in 15 years. Last time I went I used #5 mag reloads an uncle of mine loaded for me. the first time I used #4 mags from the store. when he loaded the 5's we patterned them and some 6's the 6's actually did pattern better then. but I used the 5's and killed the 3 birds I shot at with one shot per bird. close shots.

I will be in the Texas panhandle. What I was thinking was I would pattern the 6's In a few different loads getting the best pattern. then I would take the steel 3's just as a backup. It will be opening day of TX season so they shouldn't be too spooky. I also have an order coming in with 1 1/4oz lead wads. for the extra 1/8 I could use my steel wads with more filler. or find some larger capacity wads. and yes I would like to have about 1500 fps. but I don't know of a recipe for lead that fast. I will keep looking. I only have till the first weekend of Dec. To be ready.

I haven't had a chance to shoot my old savage 745 in many years. I recently had a new ejector installed. It is a generic A-5. as i call it. but still a good shooting gun. it has a fixed mod. 28". back up will be my BPS with MOD or IM screw in choke.

And thanks again guys for all your help.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

I have been looking at load data. I have found a couple loads in the 1400fps range. and one load in the 1495fps reange. But I dint have the powder or the wads for these loads. so I will keep looking for rec. for blue dot. thank you guys for the input.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

I have been looking at load data. I have found a couple loads in the 1400fps range. and one load in the 1495fps range. But I dint have the powder or the wads for these loads. so I will keep looking for rec. for blue dot. thank you guys for the input.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I think the loads you mention are right on the money! Having said that, if you want to make up a great pheasant load, try 1 1/8 oz of nickel plated 5 1/2 shot at about 1350 fps. I use a Remington Premier hull, wad and primers with Longshot powder. This has been my go to, never fail load for a few years now. Fiocci makes an almost identical factory load in its Golden Pheasant line, which is also very good. Good hunting.
Burl
Here's some eye candy from yesterday. Three shots, three birds. Yep, I'm bragging, because for this to happen is RARE for me!


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

That is some beautiful eye candy. and brag you should. It's not often we can manage 3 for 3. So braggin rights come along with that.

I do have a 11 lb. bag of nickle plated #5''s I was saving for turkeys. 
But, I could load a box or two.

That is an awesome picture. congrats. and Thanks for sharing it.

Thanks to all for your input.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Shoot what ever makes you confident. Pattern your shotgun with the loads you are going to use since steel and lead pattern may quite differently in the same choke. I have even found differences between brands of shells for the same shot (mostly based on shot cup design). I put in different chokes depending on whether I am shooting steel or lead.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank for all of the input guys. I will pattern for sure. I believe the sixs will work fine. Have used 5's many years ago. and the steel is probably not going to be used unless they get spooky. which on opening weekend I guess anything is possible, but I dont think they will be that spooky.

Anywho thanks again you all have been very helpful.


----------



## 1littlefeather (Mar 5, 2003)

We use 3" #6's. The biggest thing is to hunt over good dogs so the shot is not a long one and you could hunt with any shot you prefer. :sniper:


----------

